

Ask HN: Going semi-freelance, quitting the 8-5? - thismat

hey all you HN'ers, I've been mulling over this decision this weekend and thought I'd get some input from people who are actually doing it.<p>I got an offer from someone I do a lot of freelance work for on the side for a full time job as a technical lead/lead programmer type position. Offers me the ability to telecommute, flex hours and paid healthcare, on top of that it matches my current salary pre-healthcare.<p>So in your experience fellas, what are some serious pros/cons to this? I grew up in family businesses and am no stranger to keeping myself disciplined and motivated, so hopefully that won't be much of an issue.<p>Any input is greatly appreciated, thanks!<p>EDIT: Forgot to make it clear, it's still a freelance position, but the contract will have guaranteed hours/pay/schedule to cover us both.
======
CyberFonic
If you have a sense of unease, then maybe your gut is trying to tell you
something.

How reliable is this person? How long is the work guaranteed for? What backing
is there for the guarantee? Have you done due diligence on their business?
What would happen if it doesn't work out? How does your work add value to
their business? What happens after you sort out the current problems? or
complete the scope of work?

Whatever you decide upon, make sure you document everything! The very act of
minuting every decision, seems to improve the quality of decision making. Of
course, you want to make sure there are unambiguous, signed-off specs for all
work to be done.

~~~
thismat
All very good points indeed.

I've been working for this person for over three years with side-business, we
have a solid understanding of each other and I understand their brands and
projects because of this. I also know that the work is steady enough that the
company is still going and growing after those three years.

The scope of work luckily is an ongoing thing, basically the position is
technical lead for one of their largest clients and also technical lead on a
lot of new business as well.

I'll admit, there is a large degree of impulse in my decision here (turned in
resignation today ack!), but also I've been working towards this goal for
years now and have built a solid relationship and understanding with them, if
nothing else it will be a lot of new and exciting experience and I think the
next logical step in my career. I just can't see myself moving any
further/faster with my current company.

There is always a contract though (I have one with them right now already for
the projects I'm working on).

We'll see how it goes, hopefully it turns out alright and I won't have to go
out in search of another job in the near future haha!

Thanks for your input, very well thought out.

------
thirdstation
In general it sounds like a great deal -- freelance-type hours but with a
regular paycheck and health benefits.

I had a similar position once and it was great for my family. I never had to
miss anything important and had no commute. The only con was lack of face-time
with peers.

What are your concerns? It sounds like you are looking for some hidden gotcha.

EDIT: I posted my comment prior to your edit. So, here's my counter-edit :-)

I suggest talking to an accountant. He/She will be able to tell you what costs
to keep track of and how to put aside enough for taxes -- and possibly if
you're getting a good deal.

~~~
thismat
Thanks, and yes, I am looking for some kind of hidden gotcha, because it
sounds a little too good to be true. Maybe I'm just skeptical as it will be my
first job outside of a corporation in this field.

Thanks for the input, the lack of face-time I can handle, right now my "peers"
at work are all uninterested COBOL programmers aside from the one other .NET
guy, so I won't be missing much haah.

